# Three derpy chapels



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2016)

Visited these three derpy chapels in Wales with rubex.i am sure she will put more detailed reports up of each as she took more photos.i love these little chapels.they have more character than the big churches..I could spend all day going around these.

First up is tin chapel.this is a tiny little place.made of corrugated metal.it was used by the woman's institute.by the time we got here it was dark.hailing hard.i had been on the road since two in the morning.to be fair my will had left me a bit by then.










The next was the chapel of death..another one we arrived to late.loved the derpy organ in here with the purple in it..rubex spotted three dead sheep in the back room.she is always finding them.













This was the third one we visited.the blue chapel.it was bigger than the other two.and if I am honest it is prob the nicest religious place I have too


----------



## HughieD (Jan 6, 2016)

Loving your derpy bethel frenzy Mikey...


----------



## krela (Jan 6, 2016)

I love those, thanks Mikey.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you.they are rather nice and different


----------



## Rubex (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow great shots Mr Mutt  I loved all of our explores in Wales! I can't believe how many places we visited, I haven't even looked at half my photos, but I did take almost 2000 lol


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Wow great shots Mr Mutt  I loved all of our explores in Wales! I can't believe how many places we visited, I haven't even looked at half my photos, but I did take almost 2000 lol


Thank you rubex.it was a great.and seeing so much different stuff.and so much still to see.I have new places for the list since we come back.2000 bloody hell that's a lot.I thought I took a lot


----------



## Rubex (Jan 6, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you rubex.it was a great.and seeing so much different stuff.and so much still to see.I have new places for the list since we come back.2000 bloody hell that's a lot.I thought I took a lot



We'll go for a week in the summer if you want  and definitely fit in the mining village, the place looked amazing!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2016)

Rubex said:


> We'll go for a week in the summer if you want  and definitely fit in the mining village, the place looked amazing!


I am up for that  if I can handle you that long


----------



## smiler (Jan 6, 2016)

I couldn't agree with you more Mikey, we used to have loads of little chapels in Cornwall, all built by local communities, mostly all gone now and they all had a special feeling about them, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2016)

smiler said:


> I couldn't agree with you more Mikey, we used to have loads of little chapels in Cornwall, all built by local communities, mostly all gone now and they all had a special feeling about them, I enjoyed it, Thanks



Thank you smiler..it was one thing we were shocked at.the amount of chapels about Wales.some were still in use.some converted for residential.my guess is they were for the small communities.or farming and mining communities.often you would see a chapel with very few houses near it,and with the decline in people going to church these chapels just become redundant now..I guess the Welsh are very religious


----------



## smiler (Jan 6, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> I am up for that  if I can handle you that long



If I get me knee fixed by then, Can I come? I'll bring my own flask


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2016)

smiler said:


> If I get me knee fixed by then, Can I come? I'll bring my own flask



Of course you can smiler.we will put rubex in the boot.


----------



## smiler (Jan 6, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Of course you can smiler.we will put rubex in the boot.



Now that sounds like a good idea, Thanks Mikey

I wouldn't stand for that Rubex, give him a smack,

I will do me best to make it, you two seem like good company,


----------



## Bones out (Jan 6, 2016)

Rubex said:


> We'll go for a week in the summer if you want  and definitely fit in the mining village, the place looked amazing!



Have to do a slate mine ..... It's the law!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 6, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Have to do a slate mine ..... It's the law!



It's certainly on the list.and we would have gone this time with more time and better weather


----------



## Rubex (Jan 6, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Have to do a slate mine ..... It's the law!



I really want to do one of those  there's one near the old mining village which I also want to re-visit. I did take some pictures but it was raining so I couldn't really have a good look about, but a mine is definitely on my to-do list. There seems to be quite a few in Wales


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 6, 2016)

I've really enjoyed this post (and your Bethel visit). I'm not religious at all but to me there is something special about a derelict church/chapel. Stunning photography here again.


----------



## Bones out (Jan 6, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> It's certainly on the list.and we would have gone this time with more time and better weather





Rubex said:


> I really want to do one of those  there's one near the old mining village which I also want to re-visit. I did take some pictures but it was raining so I couldn't really have a good look about, but a mine is definitely on my to-do list. There seems to be quite a few in Wales



Amazing mines down there. I was in my element scrambling over old rotten timbers with 100 foot drops, down old tracks to the flooded floors and finding old machinery. Mind you, two way radios dont tend to work so well down them thar mines and my lot thought I had died... So they ducked off to the countryside. .


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 6, 2016)

i live in wales and didnt know these existed, i need to get out more!!. awesome shots as usual.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 7, 2016)

Awesome, did you know you used to be able to buy the corrugated ones through a catalogue, most of them were mass produced, shame not many are around now. Great photos


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2016)

I love that in the first one the seats are still even in alignment! 
The third is probably my fave though, that lighting, and that decay! 
Fantastic photos as usual!


----------



## smiler (Jan 7, 2016)

night crawler said:


> Awesome, did you know you used to be able to buy the corrugated ones through a catalogue, most of them were mass produced, shame not many are around now. Great photos



Yes, The Tin Tabernacles, we still have one of them at our local convent


----------



## krela (Jan 7, 2016)

I've always had a thing for tin churches as I grew up with one about 50m up the road.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for sharing these 3 beauties.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 8, 2016)

really liking the third one, 
Excellent as always Mikey


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice lovely photos


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 9, 2016)

These are really superb, so sad seeing them disappear. Even though I'm not religious at all, you are right in saying there is something about being inside an old church / chapel. Brilliant stuff


----------

